# Question regarding crime



## mabbus (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,

We have spent the last 3 years working in Brunei. My wife has just been offered a teaching job in KL, but I'm a little concerned at the reports of increase in levels of violent crime recently.

It almost reads like it's a case of when you will become a victim, rather then if you become a victim. Are there any expats that have lived out there for a while that can pass on personal thoughts on this?

Many thanks
Peter


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi mabbus, it depends on the area and places that you go...but keep in mind that do not provoke any crime happen to you, mean when u walking on the street, keep all your valuables unsight, try to hug your bag and not just let it sling hanging on your shoulder, when you are in the taxi just locked the door and report the taxi number to your fren/family~ you just have to be in alert mode and more cautious~ well, basically u need to practise this everywhere in the world...crimes do happen everywhere~

Ive been to Brunei, well, i would say Brunei has the lowest crime rates in SEA?? hahahahahaha


----------

